# Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU Upgrade Help?



## Flokiyo (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here, and fairly new with the in's and out's of computers. I own a Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop, and my processor is the Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU / 540 @ 1.86 GHz, ~1.9 GHz. My video card is a Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset family, with an Approximate Total of Memory being 251MB. I installed a PC Game (Call of Duty 5) and it's minimum requirements that my laptop doesn't reach are as follows:

"_Processor: AMD 64 3200+/Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz or better...._"

"_Graphics: Shader 3.0 or better, 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT or better_"

My question is how can I reach these requirements?


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

My guess would be to purchase another computer that meets those requirements... I think it is to much of a spread to upgrade (your current rig) from where you are to where you need to be.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Very very few laptops have upgradable video, and that is the very high end ones. And they already have a video solution besides integrated integrated, have never heard of a laptop with integrated graphics that can be upgraded. Sorry, but, your chances are basically nil.


----------



## Flokiyo (Jan 10, 2009)

So basically..... I have to buy an actual PC.

Alright. Thanks. Looks like I will have to.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There are gaming laptops, but they are quite expensive. Tend to run a little warm too. It's just unfortunate that the upgrade path for a laptop just isn't the same as for a desktop. Mostly due to the form, everything is crammed in there, so it's almost always a case of what you got is it. Ram and drives are the only things that can easily be upgraded, and even then there are bios limitations to how much and how fast the ram can be.


----------

